# grosses Bild aus mehreren kleinen



## suid (28. April 2002)

aloha, 

ich bin sicher die frage wurde schonmal gestellt, aber die suchfunktion hat nichts ausgespuckt. 

ich suche ein programm/plugin welches mir aus mehreren kleinen bildern ein grosses erstellt. 

habt ihr sicher schonmal gesehen 



.suid


----------



## Maniacy (28. April 2002)

meinst du mit Überblendeffekten bzw Ebeneneffekten, Verlaufseffekten oder Thumbnailmäßig?

MfG
Maniacy

[EDIT on]
versuchs mal HIER da sind einige beschrieben... vielleicht auch was für dich dabei...
[EDIT off]


----------



## suid (28. April 2002)

ich meine diese äh..."bilder" die aus ca. > 200 kleinen  bildern zusammengesetzt sind....so mosaic-artig

ich versuch mal ein refernzbild zu finden


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2002)

Frage wurde tatsächlich vor kurzem gestellt....



> die suchfunktion hat nichts ausgespuckt.




Stimmt nicht ganz *smile*

Siehe hier 

Musterbild ( sorry wenns irgendwann weg ist, kommt direkt von Originalseite )


----------



## Maniacy (28. April 2002)

also ich weiss nicht, obs hilft, aber ich hab mal so ein Programm bei Karstadt inner Computerabteilung gesehn *g*

Durchstöber doch einfach mal die Software-Läden deiner Umgebung, vielleicht findet sich etwas 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## suid (28. April 2002)

@Webcutdirektor: nach was hast du gesucht ?

weis sonst keiner wo es im netz so ein programm geben könnte ?
ich bin mir sicher das ich mal eine freeware gesehen hab die keine mitgelieferten bilder benutzt, sondern eigene bilder verwendet.

trotzdem danke für die bisherige hilfe.


.suid


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2002)

Konntest Du nicht wissen, Suchwort : Spiegel...

Ich wusste es nur, weil ich den Thread verfolgt hatte, da ich auch ein solches Programm , suche, das entweder umsonst (legal) oder kostengünstig ist!


----------



## Locke (28. April 2002)

Hi suid!
Das Programm nennt sich Tyler und ist Freeware. 

Download-Link: http://www.soft-ware.net/cgi-bin/do...ang=de&alt=false&sw=1280&sh=1024&br=IE&vers=6


----------



## Mythos007 (28. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also ich würde da eher auf das Programm hier
tippen - leider habe ich es nicht wirklich 
zum laufen bekommen ... probiert es doch 
mal aus und wenn es bei euch funktioniert,
wäre ich für eine kleine Einweisung dankbar ...

*Mosaik-Grafiker-Download*



> Größe: 635 KB Preis der Vollversion: 10,11 EUR
> Kategorie: Graphic Tools Typ: Demo Erscheinungs Datum: 31.12.2001
> 
> Beschreibung: Erstellen Sie Ihre eigenen Mosaik-Bilder! Ein Mosaik-Bild zeigt ein Motiv, welches aus einer Vielzahl unterschiedlicher kleinerer Bilder zusammengesetzt ist. Das Motiv sowie die zu benutzenden kleineren Bilder sind frei wählbar. Erstellen Sie Mosaik-Bilder, die sich aus Dutzenden oder Hunderten Ihrer Bilddateien zusammensetzen.
> ...



Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## bertrunken (29. April 2002)

hy di ho
also als initiator des threads spiegel... 
habe ich natürlich da prog getestet, es 
läuft eigentlich soweit ganz ok man sollte 
nur eine grosse biddatenbank haben auf die 
man zurückgreifen kann, sonnst ist das 
ergebnis relativ besch...
desweiteren sollte man versuchen das bild 
aus so vielen bildern wie nur möglich 
generieren zu lassen sonst ist das ergebnis 
auch sehr besch...

anderes in der trialversion ist das speichern 
des bildes nicht möglich, was zur folgr hat 
das man das bild auch nicht in ps übernehmen 
kann um dort das original nochmals als ebene 
drüber zu legen und somit das original noch 
einwenig hervor zu heben, was beim erstandenen 
ergebnis aber nötig wäre.

hoffe geholfen zu haben, für weitere prog.vorschläge
bin ich immer offen.

so long
berti

//edit: habe übrigens das prog mozaik-grafiker 2 benutzt sorry das ich dies vergass. das andere konnte ich nicht downloaden, wenn jemand noch nen weiteren link kennt, dann bitte her damit. //


----------



## Locke (30. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Wundert mich eigentlich, daß der Link zu Tyler nicht funktoniert hat. Von dort habe ich es selbst runtergeladen.
Egal. Hier noch zwei andere Links:

http://www.soft-ware.net/cgi-bin/do...lang=de&alt=false&sw=1024&sh=768&br=IE&vers=5
http://graphicssoft.about.com/library/daily/tyler.zip

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren!


----------

